# Audition 3: Ungewollte Vorlaufzeiten bei Aufnahme



## OlPhil (24. Februar 2013)

Ich grüße Euch,

bin gerade dabei mit Audition 3 auf nem PC und meinem Focusrite (Sprich ASIO Treiber) die ersten Aufnahmen zu machen. Jetzt pausiert Audition vor jeder Aufnahme genau 5 Sekunden. Dies macht er auch wenn man die Aufnahme anhören möchte. Jedoch in diesem Fall nicht immer. 

Preroll ist auf 0 gesetzt.
Vorlaufzeit zur Vorbereitung des Audio-Treibers ist auf 500ms gesetzt.

Softwarefehler oder bin ich zu blöd?

Bitte um Hilfe. Und falls es in diesem Forum schon einen thread dazu gibt, gerne her mit dem link. Ich möchte mit dieser Frage nichts zumüllen hier.

Danke, Philipp


----------

